
AMD Ryzen 16 cores 32 threads sample running at 3.1 Ghz (3.6 Ghz turbo)  180W - redtuesday
https://twitter.com/CPCHardware/status/844618089618722816
======
redtuesday
This is about the rumored Workstation CPU's of AMD and comes from a french
magazine (CanardPC) which also leaked infos about the Ryzen desktop CPU's
before they launched. The rumor seems reasonable to me when looking at the AMD
Ryzen R7 1700 with 8 cores at 3 Ghz and a TDP of 65 Watt and the test's some
user did on the forum of anandtech.com. [0]

I'm curious how much PCIe 3.0 lanes the motherboards will have. Since the CPU
has half the cores of Naples maybe 64 PCIe 3.0 lanes?

[0] [https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-
technica...](https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-
technical.2500572/)

